# Seagate 2 TB drive ?



## Altered (Dec 13, 2009)

I have an aquaintance that is trash talking this drive. He claims they are garbage after trying two of them. Are these buggy? 
 Seagate Barracuda LP 2 TB SATA 3.5 Inch 5900 RPM Desktop Internal Hard Drive ST320005


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wouldn't get one simply because it's a 5900 RPM desktop drive.  It's going to be slow.

Seagate drives also seem to be having trouble with RAID recently.  Drives used in an array have an abnormally high failure rate.


----------



## Fahim (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmm.......and here I was thinking of getting rid of my WD 2TB mirror RAID because of poor perfomance and wanted to get seagate...


----------



## Altered (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess I was just trying to find out more or less if he was screwing up, was correct, or just had two lemons in a row. He has no raid, just one drive. Not the smartest cookie when it comes to picking PC parts either as you can see from the rpm he purchased. I agree with the cost of drives and selection these days I would have went a different method myself. Many thanks for the input. I just wasn't familiar with the newer very large drives and have only had 1 Seagate in my life many moons ago so I needed some qualified input.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2009)

He bought the 5900rpm one because the 7200rpm 2tb drives are 300 bucks. 

If you have say, 2tb of movies i dont see a point of having a fast drive. Setup your computer to copy all movies to one 2tb drive and go to work. WHen you get back your copy will be done. When reading movies you dont need a fast drive.

This weekend ill be picking up the 2tb Seagate LP and you can PM me in about a week and ill let you know how it is.


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 16, 2009)

I've always wanted to buy a 1-2TB drive and short stroke it...


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2009)

I've got two of the 1.5TB LP drives.

Haven't had any issues with them.  For only being 5900RPM, they are plenty fast.  After seeing how fast they were, I was really tempted to replace the 500GB 7200RPM OS drive in my main rig with one, as they are faster...


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 16, 2009)

The easiest answer to your question is to sit down and read the reviews on Newegg.

Anyways, the 1 TB drives had firmware dissues with raid, but they're not crap.

And of course, at the price they're selling them, there's going to be swaps for ones that don't work.

Overall, why not?  

For massive storage, you want value, because value = more storage.

If you want speed you go SSD or Raptors.


----------

